# Free feeding dry food



## Reba0493 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi everyone I have 4 personal dog and 2 foster chihuahua puppies. I was just wondering if it would be ok to feed my dogs like I feed my cats. My cats always have dry food out and for breakfast they get eggs and dinner they get chicken or fish. Can I do the same for my dogs? Or would that be bad for them dry food


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I free feed my chihuahuas and for that matter ive done this with every dog and cat I've ever owned. My cats and dogsbalso get extra meat cheese and treats but as far as there kibble goes they eat when they want as much as they want and I've never ever had an overweight or underweight pet.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

The only reasons I wouldn't do it is because how do you know how much food each dog is getting? 
Also with the younger ones it would be harder to potty train I would think since most puppies will go to the bathroom after eating.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

momofmany said:


> I free feed my chihuahuas and for that matter ive done this with every dog and cat I've ever owned. My cats and dogsbalso get extra meat cheese and treats but as far as there kibble goes they eat when they want as much as they want and I've never ever had an overweight or underweight pet.


I have fed every dog I have owned in the same manner with the same results.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to free-feed my previous dogs when I used to feed kibble. But since we've gone raw, there's no way to free-feed. The one concern about free-feeding is you have to monitor weight. If you are free-feeding more than one dog, you have to watch for competition as sometimes one dog will force itself to eat more so the others don't get it. My brother has two full-grown boxers that he's just started feeding raw, but he leaves kibble down to supplement in-between feedings and they don't seem to ever compete.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

woodard2009 said:


> I used to free-feed my previous dogs when I used to feed kibble. But since we've gone raw, there's no way to free-feed. The one concern about free-feeding is you have to monitor weight. If you are free-feeding more than one dog, you have to watch for competition as sometimes one dog will force itself to eat more so the others don't get it. My brother has two full-grown boxers that he's just started feeding raw, but he leaves kibble down to supplement in-between feedings and they don't seem to ever compete.


im the same. i used to free-feed as well with kibbles but i went freeze dried raw. nomore kibbles in this house! KC has become very protective over her food and Dex seems to want more and more of it LOL. so i feed them seperately at the same time. however when we were on kibbles it worked out okay for them...they just didn't eat much of it :director:


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> im the same. i used to free-feed as well with kibbles but i went freeze dried raw. nomore kibbles in this house! KC has become very protective over her food and Dex seems to want more and more of it LOL. so i feed them seperately at the same time. however when we were on kibbles it worked out okay for them...they just didn't eat much of it :director:


which freeze dried raw do you feed?


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

chili has dry down most of the time but i only measure out the amount he is to have each day, he just doesn't eat it all. i guess that is not really free feeding?


----------

